# Showing Restraint



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is the thread to tell about those CDs you didn't buy because you restrained yourself to keep from buying too many CDs or for some other reason. These would have to be CDs you would like, not just stuff you passed up because you don't care for it.

Well today I went to Dearborn Music and found a Shaw Beethoven Ninth and listened to parts of it. It was pretty good and a year or two ago I'd have bought it unquestionably, but with 33 Ninths in my collection and I only listen to one of them (Fricsay), I figured this was a CD I don't need, but still would love to have.

Also they had Karajan conducting Haydn's Four Seasons with soprano Gundula Janowitz. I really like Gundula, but I restrained myself again. I have way more music than I can listen to now and more already coming in the mail including Haydn's Creation Oratorio in English, and Massanet's Cendrillon.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

"Today's restraint is tomorrow's feast" has been my motto in collecting. I can't think of any album I really wanted that I held back on and didn't eventually buy


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I guess I'm the opposite of Brotagonist, as there are too many to mention. I keep a small collection, one B9, not 33. 

So it's little but restraint for me. Or prioritization.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm holding off on the Ashkenazy Chopin Solo Piano Works box set, at least until my Mariss Jansons Tchaikovsky complete symphonies and Zubin Mehta Mahler 2nd Symphony arrive.

EDIT: And now I just went ahead and pulled the trigger. So much for restraint.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been all about restraint since April of this year. I have resisted completing my collections of artists I love, including *Eldar Nebolsin* and *Xuifei Yang*.

Most recently, I've resisted a great temptation to try out the *Borusan Istanbul Orch*estra's three discs and some other discs I've seen in the most recent issue of BBC Music Magazine, including *1917 with Tasmin Wiley-Cohen* and *Schreker's Prelude to a Drama.*

Getting rid of all my jewel cases and storing my CDs in books has cured me, so far, of the buying habit. I doubt if it would work for anyone else, but it worked for me.

I feel kind of bad about not supporting talent, but frankly, I already have more discs than I can possibly really get to know till they put me in a nursing home.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

As much as I like the Sibelius violin concerto, and as curious I am about the Adés violin concerto, I saw this today and didn't buy it.
View attachment 46591


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I pretty much have all the CDs I could ever need. I surely don't need any more duplicate performances. You name it, I've got it.

If I buy anything new, it has to be truly special.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Also they had Karajan conducting Haydn's Four Seasons with soprano Gundula Janowitz. I really like Gundula, but I restrained myself again.

http://www.amazon.com/Die-Jahreszeiten-Herbert-Von-Karajan/dp/B000HWZAQU/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1405567077&sr=1-2&keywords=haydn+seasons

Get it! Get it! You know you want it. Gundula... and Walter Berry, man! For less that $8! Get it!

Me...? I want _The Seasons_ by Rene Jacobs... but too many works higher up on my "wish list".


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This is probably the single recording that has demanded the most restraint from me:










The Holy Grail of Wagner... but damn it! I already have 5 or 6 Rings (maybe more... too tired to go count)... and the thing is not cheap.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I pretty much have all the CDs I could ever need.

This is not about what you NEED. This is about what you WANT. :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My record shop has this CD set used for $16.95. 








I restrained myself and did not buy it, but it keeps taunting me that it is there and now I see it is nearly twice as much used on Amazon. But I understand there are better Furtwangler recordings. I am afraid if I go back there I may have to buy it just because it is there.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The ideal solution - get a friend to buy it, and then go and visit to listen to it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Used Mondays is on all August with 15% discount on Mondays.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Florestan said:


> My record shop has this CD set used for $16.95.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all capital recordings -- it merely depends on whether you prefer the war-time recordings or the post-war recordings. I'd just get the Testament remasters, which are better -- but more expensive


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

What I try to do, more or less unsucessfully, is to ignore those adverts I find within BBC Music, and stick to the interviews and radio listings. Do I need Chailly's new Brahms cycle? The desire is there, to be sure, but I am content with the several that I do have. Perhaps I am at that stage in the game where the number of years ahead are statistically shorter than the ones behind, and the point of being acquisitive seems less urgent. Of course, just one reccomendation from a friend will push me over the edge, and my mind will be changed for me. I can't stop listening to my friends, alas.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I sort of meant this thread to be support to help me avoid buying too many CD sets, but you all were so encouraging that I caved in and bought it! I am very glad. Also I was mistaken about the price. It was only $15.99 or $13.59 today (used Mondays 15% odd!). I played the first movement of the Eroica and am very pleased. Also heard the first couple minutes of the funeral march and love it. Can't wait to get back to it.

It was meant to be I guess. I discovered a spike in my wife's car tire last night and by morning figured that since I have to go into work late for that, may as well swing by Dearborn Music on the way in. It is sort of on the way if we want to more or less take sides A and B of a right triangle instead of following the hypotenuse (side C).

As for getting a friend to buy it, well the only friend that will listen (other than my son) is a retired coworker whom I never visit and if I did visit I would rather hear him play the grand piano that occupies his living room than to sit and spin a CD. 

It is actually the same CD set listed above but different package except it does not include the further refurbishing of disc 4 in 2012:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I want just about all of Marston's vocal CDs that I don't already have. Sadly they are rarely cheap, even used.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Figleaf said:


> I want just about all of Marston's vocal CDs that I don't already have. Sadly they are rarely cheap, even used.


It looks historic, so some of this may be public domain per the info at internet archive. Try googling with this search line:

marston internet archive

I at least found a downloadable book on his works:

https://archive.org/details/worksjohnmarsto08bullgoog

A lot of listings come up in the search, some may be music.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I have no problem showing restraint. Im skint! My missus is Disabled and Im a carer, dont work. Anything expensive ( Over 10 quid!) is put on birthday or christmas list. Charity shops and Market stalls are a godsend for me. Until recently second hand record shops were my second home too but with the massive resurgence of vinyl I cant afford them now. I does prevent me from impulse buying.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Florestan said:


> I sort of meant this thread to be support to help me avoid buying too many CD sets, but you all were so encouraging that I caved in and bought it! I am very glad. Also I was mistaken about the price. It was only $15.99 or $13.59 today (used Mondays 15% odd!). I played the first movement of the Eroica and am very pleased. Also heard the first couple minutes of the funeral march and love it. Can't wait to get back to it.


Congratulations on the purchase! The famous war-time #5, #7 and #9 are also incredible.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

"Restraint" has been exorcised from my vocabulary!

/ptr


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Florestan- I think we are thinking of different Marstons- I meant Ward Marston who remasters historic recordings. I think he's quite well known as a jazz pianist as well. I like your suggestion of using various online archives to find historic sound recordings though. One I found just in the last couple of weeks is this:
http://www.phonobase.org/wliste_updates.php
Since we're talking of financial restraint here, I thought it would be good to share the above link to a site that allows free downloads of music files, though some are a bit glitchy. It's mostly French café concert ( my French is not good enough yet to get much out of this genre) but there's some French operatic cylinders as well, including several by Jean Lassalle, in variable sound quality. Definitely a very good find!


----------

